# Dubai vendors using DTG printers



## Arabish

What's up forum...

I am about to start my own brand here in Dubai and I was searching for a DTG vendor whom can print my designs on my T-shirts. 
Does anyone over here have any idea? 
I searched like hell and I'm about to lose hope 

BTW, this forum is amazing


----------



## videoland

check wratoon.com
they have DTG printer in Dubai and they are very good for print quality.


----------



## okhla123

We would like to launch in Dubai. GEBURTSKARTEN, HOCHZEITSKARTEN selber gestalten - Einladungskarten and T-Shirt kaufen, T-Shirt selber gestalten, das Beste für T-Shirts any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## dtgprofessional

in pakistan there are vedors of such requirement .shipping from pakistan to dubai is cheap .


----------



## ljf255SP

Arabish said:


> What's up forum...
> 
> I am about to start my own brand here in Dubai and I was searching for a DTG vendor whom can print my designs on my T-shirts.
> Does anyone over here have any idea?
> I searched like hell and I'm about to lose hope
> 
> BTW, this forum is amazing


vISIT Mustang trading llc in dubai they have the latest GTX printer direct to garment printing dubai


----------

